# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## PaulG (Jan 5, 2019)

SHORT AND SWEET --- GOOD WEATHER = GOOD FISHING
Wind and threatened bad weather caused us to reschedule a few trips last week. I say threatened because the really bad weather that was predicted never arrived in Hackberry. Strong winds mudded up parts of the lake and bays but before that our guys spanked good numbers of solid trout and redfish using live shrimp. Even yours truly headed out for a couple of hours with Captain Brett Stansel to catch a few flounder of lunch. Using a very unconventional combination of a lead head and kahle hook we caught 6 in about an hour and headed in. YUM YUM. Trout limits came late in the morning drifting over shell reefs on the south end. Get in on the best trout fishing we have had in 4 or 5 years by calling 888.762.3391


----------

